# Lost boat and padle on Boulder creek



## benR (Aug 5, 2014)

http://www.mountainbuzz.com/forums/f11/2-kayaks-stuck-in-boulder-creek-58048.html


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

Not overly relevant, but Friday was the 12th. 

I will keep an eye out for your paddle and boat. 

Big the left corner angling left with speed at that bridge. If you go in that hole a swim is all but guaranteed. 

Other lines go, but that one is pretty reliable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------



## Andy H. (Oct 13, 2003)

Dave Frank said:


> Not overly relevant, but Friday was the 12th.


Maybe so, but I bet it sure SEEMED like the 13th to Aaron!


----------



## Aarondenal (Feb 16, 2014)

I guess it felt like Friday the 13th to me  Yes should have stopped to look at that hole. I trusted Nick and no one should ever do that. One look at that hole and I would have know my red line wouldn't punch through. RIP Red Line


----------



## Camiona (Apr 8, 2005)

Eric Bader from boulder outdoor center just posted that he found your boat- you should contact him!


Sent from my iPhone using Mountain Buzz


----------

